
The Brilliant Richard Feynman & The Creation of Thinking Machines - bradgillespie
http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-machine/
======
rtbyr
[http://searchyc.com/submissions/feynman+connection+machine?s...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/feynman+connection+machine?sort=by_date)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=31834> <\- 5 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=191212> <\- 15 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=311454> <\- 12 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=628094> <\- 1 comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=723361> <\- 10 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1205500> <\- 23 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1308740>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747116>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025807>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079473> <\- 46 comments

